# Lamb With Stiff Legs



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 11, 2013)

Last summer I was given 2, two week old, Kadahdin bottle lambs from a lady that didn't have time for them. The ewe lamb, the lady said she found out in the pasture cold, and didn't even know which was her mother. This lamb acted normal, ate good, went to the bathroom, and was good and lively, but, when she walked, her legs, especially in the front end, were very stiff! Her knees seemed fine, I think it was higher up! When I picked them up, the lady said it was because she doesn't get enough exercise! I didn't think that sounded right but, I guess ya never know! (Don't know if it makes a difference, but when I got her, she had a few little scabs on her bottom joints front and back).
As she got older, the stiffness seemed to slowly go away. She is now 5 months old and walks like a normal sheep!
I have never come across this before and was wondering the cause? If anyone knows? Is it hereditary, or caused from an injury, being too cold,..........?
She is now a nice big girl, built well and I would like to keep her, but not if it sounds like something that will be passed onto her lambs.:/

Not sure if still pictures help, but she even stood like she was stoved up!







[/img]






[/img]






[/img]


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds to me like it had what I call "Floppy". I have a med in the frig for it but I don't recall off the top of my head what it is. Anyone help me out? no it's not hereditary.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 11, 2013)

There are a few possibilities, Floppy lamb, which is caused by picking up bacteria, from ground. Treat with vitamin B, and antibiodic.

second could of been, white muscle diease, treat with Bo-Se, this is caused by mamma not being given Mineral with selenium in it.

This is not a genetic thing, It is caused by human error. she will be fine to keep and breed. Hope this helped.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks sooo much!! I apreciate the info! Because of the small scabs on the bottem of her lags, it probably was the Floppy Lamb.


----------

